# Baffles Tapped Horn e Híbridos - CuboSub



## Delphos (Dic 27, 2013)

Gracias amigo Mastodonte, se agradece el dato, yo estoy por empezar con el cubo 18, y pues haber que tal respuesta da, me gustaría darle el mismo acabado que empleaste, hay les informo. 
Saludos


----------



## nachoti (Ene 5, 2014)

edwindj dijo:


> buenos dias amigo tacatomo que parlante de 15 de marca me aconsejas para armar el cubo. me esta interesando armarlo.



Aunque le preguntas al amigo Tacatomon, meto la cucharada para decirte que acá en Colombia se pueden conseguir los parlantes Eminence Kappa 15LF que son uno de los modelos recomendados para el Cubo 15. Yo fabriqué dos de ellos con estos parlantes y realmente suenan muy bien. Altamente recomendados. 

Dejo unas imágenes de mis Cubo 15


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 9, 2014)

Muy lindos te quedaron los Cubo 15yo tengo los Cubo Sub con 18Sound 18LW1400 y estoy orgulloso de ellos


----------



## Delphos (Ene 9, 2014)

Que tal amigos del foro, muy buen trabajo con esos cubos, yo estoy en proceso de armado con el cubo 18, y pues no se que tal respuesta tenga, lo que si se es que esta bastante robusto, voy a utilizar un parlante de la marca PA Audio de 1000w, espero terminarlo pronto.

Saludos


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 9, 2014)

nachoti dijo:


> Aunque le preguntas al amigo Tacatomon, meto la cucharada para decirte que acá en Colombia se pueden conseguir los parlantes Eminence Kappa 15LF que son uno de los modelos recomendados para el Cubo 15. Yo fabriqué dos de ellos con estos parlantes y realmente suenan muy bien. Altamente recomendados.
> 
> Dejo unas imágenes de mis Cubo 15



Que tal amigo!
Me alegraria mucho si pudieras subir un video en pleno funcionamiento.
Que tal andan tanto en los espacios abiertos y cerrados? Y cual es la respuesta en frecuencia?
Te quedaron prolijos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2014)

Dentro de poco, haremos un nuevo tema: "El Club del Cubo".

El modelo del Cubo que está armando el compañero Delphos tiene un rango de respuesta en frecuencia de 40Hz a 110Hz. Los altavoces recomendados para ese diseño deben tener un EBP por arriba de 90, 22-48 Fs, Qts entre 0.25 y 0.60, Vas entre 200 y 400L. Cualquier altavoz que esté dentro del rango de características, trabajará de manera adecuada en el diseño.
Respecto al "Sonido". Los Cubo van por encima de un BassReflex (BR) en términos de eficiencia.







Mas info sobre el diseño la pueden encontrar aquí: http://bit.ly/1djkKeP


----------



## Delphos (Ene 9, 2014)

Aprovechando tu experiencia amigo tacato, como ves el parlante que voy a utilizar con el cubo 18? me servirá??
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2014)

Debería trabajar bien. Aunque me causa curiosidad. Ya que he visto en la web que lo citan con una Xmax de 4.5mm y la hoja de datos no la he localizado para comprobar el dato.

De todos modos, con un filtro HP seteado alrededor de 30Hz no habría problemas a altos niveles de salida.

Saludos!


----------



## Delphos (Ene 10, 2014)

Hola amigo tacato,anexo adjunto el datasheet de este driver por si a alguien le sirva, y si en el data sheet indica ese xmax el filtro HP que comentas es un filtro pasa altos?? este cubo lo voy a utilizar con un crossover activo con el corte a 200Hz.el filtro seteado a 30 Hz que comentas, como lo utilizaría, en conjunto con el crossover o seria aparte???
Gracias amigo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 10, 2014)

Oh, ya veo que si era real el dato. Bueno, por la capacidad de potencia y la calidad del altavoz es muy probable que se desempeñe excelente y no tenga problemas con la excursión (Además, parece que el tuyo es una versión mas actual y eso es mas favorable aun). El Cubo no es un reflex y hay cierta compresión en el sonido que hace que la Xmax se mantenga con mas control en el recorrido del horn a ciertas frecuencias.

Y si, es un filtro pasa altos. Para la máxima salida de sonido, estaría puesto el pasa altos en 30Hz. No menos que eso, no le veo el caso. y el pasa bajos de acuerdo a tus necesidades. 200Hz lo veo un poco alto. Yo lo ajustaría entre 80 y 120Hz. Pero, es de acuerdo a tus necesidades.

Saludos!


----------



## Delphos (Ene 10, 2014)

Gracias amigo tacato, oye y si dejo el corte a 200Hz. tendre alguna afectación negativa en el sonido?? de lo contrario tendría que cambiar capacitores y resistencias en el crossover activo, y son bastantes::::


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 10, 2014)

Te digo, es de acuerdo a tus necesidades. Si el corte lo estableciste en 200Hz es por que lo necesitas así 

Pero, si te das cuenta, el propio cubo pierde eficiencia rápidamente por arriba de 150Hz. Ahí está la gráfica arriba.

Saludos!


----------



## Delphos (Ene 10, 2014)

tienes razón, voy a analizar mis parlantes de medios y para sacarle la mejor calidad a este cubo, si es necesario, tendre que cambiar el corte de bajos en el cross.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 10, 2014)

Como dijo Tacatomon yo los dejaria como maximo en 120hz,yo a los mios los tengo de 30hz a 80hz


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 11, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Dentro de poco, haremos un nuevo tema: "El Club del Cubo".
> 
> El modelo del Cubo que está armando el compañero Delphos tiene un rango de respuesta en frecuencia de 40Hz a 110Hz. Los altavoces recomendados para ese diseño deben tener un EBP por arriba de 90, 22-48 Fs, Qts entre 0.25 y 0.60, Vas entre 200 y 400L. Cualquier altavoz que esté dentro del rango de características, trabajará de manera adecuada en el diseño.
> Respecto al "Sonido". Los Cubo van por encima de un BassReflex (BR) en términos de eficiencia.
> ...



Gracias Tacatamon por la info!
Estoy entusiasmado con ese tipo de diseño ya que vi un video de su funcionamiento, y yo quede asi :babear::babear::babear:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIgY99MDAqI


----------



## edwindj (Ene 13, 2014)

nachoti dijo:


> Aunque le preguntas al amigo Tacatomon, meto la cucharada para decirte que acá en Colombia se pueden conseguir los parlantes Eminence Kappa 15LF que son uno de los modelos recomendados para el Cubo 15. Yo fabriqué dos de ellos con estos parlantes y realmente suenan muy bien. Altamente recomendados.
> 
> Dejo unas imágenes de mis Cubo 15



buenas amigo ya me anime a realizar este tipo de bajo dicen que rinde como el cerwin vega. Donde puedo encontrar las medidas para hacer el cubo de 15 pulgadas. te lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 13, 2014)

edwindj dijo:


> buenas amigo ya me anime a realizar este tipo de bajo dicen que rinde como el cerwin vega. Donde puedo encontrar las medidas para hacer el cubo de 15 pulgadas. te lo agradezco de antemano.



Aca estan las medidas del Cubo 15

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/44-cubo15


----------



## djwash (Ene 14, 2014)

anderson torres dijo:


> Gracias Tacatamon por la info!
> Estoy entusiasmado con ese tipo de diseño ya que vi un video de su funcionamiento, y yo quede asi :babear::babear::babear:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIgY99MDAqI



El cubo del que habla Tacatomon y las de nachoti NO es el mismo que sale en el video. Has encontrado algun plano?


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 14, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> El cubo del que habla Tacatomon y las de nachoti NO es el mismo que sale en el video. Has encontrado algun plano?



Mira este enlace:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/subwoofers/190635-th-18-flat-35hz-xoc1s-design.html

Y aca esta el video de su construcción:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOwhWyn5ymE



			
				18soundart dijo:
			
		

> PAISANO TACATOMON te agradeceria que cuando se haga ese post del CUB DEL CUBO , me etiquetars o pasaras el mensaje en este ya que me interesa el tema, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genial!!!


----------



## nachoti (Ene 16, 2014)

anderson torres dijo:


> Mira este enlace:
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/subwoofers/190635-th-18-flat-35hz-xoc1s-design.html
> 
> Y aca esta el video de su construcción:
> ...



Ojo amigos con los datos para construir este Sub, estos tampoco son. Los datos correctos son los que subió el amigo dimebag:
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/44-cubo15

Suerte con sus proyectos. Ahhh, se me olvidaba, pronto subiré el video con el funcionamiento de estos subs que como su nombre lo indica, son CUBOS, es decir, de la misma medida en sus tres dimensiones.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 16, 2014)

Aca les dejo todos los enlaces de los CUBOS disponibles en 12",15",18" y 21"

*CUBO 12*

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/bass-cabinets/14-cubo-12

*CUBO 15*

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/44-cubo15

*CUBO 18*

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/11-cubo-18

Y por ultimo el CUBO SUB que es el que yo tengo y fue diseñado tanto para 18" como para 21" o al menos eso entendi y es el que mas rendimiento en bajos tiene(30hz a 100hz con el parlante invertido y 35hz a 110hz con el iman dentro de la camara)

*CUBO SUB*

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/14-plans/basscab/6-cubo-sub


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 16, 2014)

nachoti dijo:


> Ojo amigos con los datos para construir este Sub, estos tampoco son. Los datos correctos son los que subió el amigo dimebag:
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/44-cubo15
> 
> Suerte con sus proyectos. Ahhh, se me olvidaba, pronto subiré el video con el funcionamiento de estos subs que como su nombre lo indica, son CUBOS, es decir, de la misma medida en sus tres dimensiones.
> ...


Si tienes razon, los video son tapped horn. Son algo similares, en el diseño, con los cubo!


----------



## edwindj (Ene 18, 2014)

nachoti listo ya cotice  los eminence kapp 15LFA me salen por 220mil pesos cada uno. Serias bueno hacerlos de mdf ya que ese triple que muestran en los planos es escaso por aca.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2014)

Otro de los altavoces que se desempeñan excelente en el Cubo15 es el Kappalite 3015LF. Su Xmax de casi 10mm lo hace una opción bastante buena para aplicaciones de alto SPL en lugares abiertos (17mm Xlim).

Eso si, como tiene motor magnético de neodimio, debe de ser algo mas caro. Pero es una buena opción para quien desee mantener un peso en el baffle con unos kilos menos.

El Kappa LFA tampoco es una mala opción, de hecho también es excelente, pero con menos Xmax (5.5mm). Con este altavoz no hay que relajar el filtro para-altos por debajo de 35-40Hz 24db/oct. so riesgo de dañar el altavoz en pasajes con altos contenidos de subgraves.

Saludos!


----------



## nachoti (Ene 19, 2014)

edwindj dijo:


> nachoti listo ya cotice  los eminence kapp 15LFA me salen por 220mil pesos cada uno. Serias bueno hacerlos de mdf ya que ese triple que muestran en los planos es escaso por aca.



Excelente con los parlantes Edwin, lo de la madera averíguate en Madecentro de Barranquilla que ellos la deben tener, yo compro en Madecentro Bogotá el Triplex (Laminado) de 18mm y es el que uso para estas cajas, respecto al MDF no te lo recomiendo para este tipo de caja que va a soportar alta presión y seguramente un trato rudo durante el transporte y la instalación.

Tal como lo menciona Tacato..., se debe tener cuidado con el límite inferior del rango de frecuencias para no exponer el altavoz a sobre-excursiones que lo pueden dañar. Mis cubo los corto a 40Hz ya que cuando los corto a 30Hz, se escucha algo como de "cartoneo en el parlante" (perdón por esta expresión) a alto volumen y muy seguramente es debido a que se excede el límite de desplazamiento del cono.

Suerte!!!


----------



## edwindj (Ene 24, 2014)

Buenas amigo nachito una pregunta el kappa LFnes igual a el kappa LFA o que otro parlante de 15 pulgadas me puede resultar mejor para este proyecto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2014)

En el enlace donde está el plano del Cubo15 están los parámetros de los altavoces viables para el baffle.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## nachoti (Ene 25, 2014)

edwindj dijo:


> Buenas amigo nachito una pregunta el kappa LFnes igual a el kappa LFA o que otro parlante de 15 pulgadas me puede resultar mejor para este proyecto.



Amigo Edwin, la letra A al final indica que la bobina es de 8 Ohms. Como bien lo dice Tacato.., en la página donde se describe este proyecto, aparecen los parlantes recomendados, estos Eminence son unos de ellos.

Suerte!!


----------



## carlos altamar (Mar 2, 2014)

Disculpen todos.

Yo estoy en la tarea de a hacerme unas cajitas de estas mas específicamente el cubo de 15" , me podrían decir si el parlante que compré para ésta caja es el adecuado (parlante jp audio de 500w rms) ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2014)

Si tu altavoz tiene parámetros similares a éstos: *EBP  of 100 or higher; Fs (27-50 Hz), Qts (0.21 - 0.41), Vas (150 - 300 L) /  (7.4 - 11.1 ft^3). Where EBP = Fs / Qts (strictly speaking it's Fs /  Qes).

*Vas bastante bien, si no, no hay mucho por lo cual preocuparse. Prácticamente cualquier altavoz decente puede trabajar bien en el diseño.

Saludos!.


----------



## 18soundart (Mar 2, 2014)

Y cuando se inicia lo del CLUB DEL CUBO, amigo Tacatomon ???


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2014)

Pues, acá está el tema hecho. A ésto me refería


----------



## razorclaus (Mar 7, 2014)

Disculpen muy intrresante el tema me gustaron mucho los cubos quiciera saber si me sirben para mis parlantes


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 7, 2014)

razorclaus dijo:


> Disculpen muy intrresante el tema me gustaron mucho los cubos quiciera saber si me sirben para mis parlantes



Uh... Esa Xmax. Lo veo difícil. Podrías intentarlo con el Cubo15 y un Filtro HP seteado en 45Hz... De todos modos si el resultado no es muy bueno, podrías vender los altavoces o pasarlos a otro lado y conseguir algunos con una Xmax mejor. (De 6mm para arriba es lo ideal).

Saludos!


----------



## razorclaus (Mar 7, 2014)

Gracias tacatomon por tu respuesta, pero que parametro es el x-max vi que en el dhatasheet de mis woofer es de 3,25 mm pero no tengo idea que medida es esa.



Ah.... bue ya investigue un poco se refiere a la maxima excurcion del cono no?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 7, 2014)

Si. Xmax está relacionado con el alcance máximo en bajas frecuencias y en SPL. Un Xmax pequeño indica un altavoz que no es capaz de manejar graves por debajo de 60Hz a alto SPL. Ese altavoz que tienes lo veo mas como un Mid-Bass. Dale una mirada al RCF L15P540 y verás la diferencia entre el altavoz que tienes y uno preparado para Bajas frecuencias en Horns.

Saludos!


----------



## edwindj (Mar 11, 2014)

Buenas noches amigo tacatomon puedo ultilizar este altavoz para el cubo de 15 paudio.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2014)

edwindj dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo tacatomon puedo ultilizar este altavoz para el cubo de 15 paudio.



La Xmax no te va a dejar reproducir bien las bajas frecuencias, además, su manejo de potencia es pobre.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 13, 2014)

Buenas amigos si se coloca en las esquinas esos cortes a un cubo18 o 15 mejoraria el sonido?. casi todos las cajas tipo horn que e visto traen ese cortes en las esquinas es como para que el sonido se deslice, cuando estaba armando mi cubo estube a punto de ponercelos, pero me dije, si el cajon original no lo lleva es por algo... 
Sigo pensando en ponercelas, claro siempre y cuando la mejora sea notoria.







Por si no an visto mi cubo 18, aqui esta jejejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2014)

Mas que una ayuda acústica, en realidad estarías complicando el ensamble con un aumento de piezas de madera a utilizar.

El recorrido del horn es muy pequeño (comparado con Horn como el L36 o el Scooper) como para que se vea afectado por no tener los reflectores.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 14, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La Xmax no te va a dejar reproducir bien las bajas frecuencias, además, su manejo de potencia es pobre.
> 
> Saludos.


Estimado y este parlante Bumper trabajaría bien en el cubo 15? tengo un par y pensaba ponerlas en cajones RCF ESW1015 pero con estos cubos que los veo interesantes que tal andarían las movería con un Phonic XP3000.

http://bumperloudspeakers.com/MyStore/viewOneItem.asp?idProduct=31

Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 14, 2014)

Caliper dijo:


> Estimado y este parlante Bumper trabajaría bien en el cubo 15? tengo un par y pensaba ponerlas en cajones RCF ESW1015 pero con estos cubos que los veo interesantes que tal andarían las movería con un Phonic XP3000.
> 
> http://bumperloudspeakers.com/MyStore/viewOneItem.asp?idProduct=31
> 
> Gracias.



Ese altavoz se ve bien, pero tiene algo limitada su Xmax como para obtener excelentes resultados en el Cubo (0.18"=4.5mm). Recuerda que a mayor Xmax, mejor desempeño en bajas frecuencias. Te recomendaría no bajar el filtro pasa-altos de 35Hz para poder ganar SPL en la región de 45Hz-100Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 14, 2014)

buenas yo se que esto no va aqui pero no se donde preguntar, la cuestion es, que diferencia a un altavoz de otro, quiero decir que es lo que diferencia un altavoz para medio a uno de bajo, ¿el cono, la bobina, la goma, el iman?.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 14, 2014)

Altavoz para frecuencias medias y altas: Diámetros pequeños (8",10",12"...) masa móvil ligera y manejo de potencia regular. Su Xmax no es muy notoria y suele estar por debajo de 3mm. Además, su banda pasante (Que viene indicada gráficamente en la hoja de datos de los altavoces) suele perder eficiencia por arriba de 3kHz.

Para altavoces de graves, es distinto: Masa móvil pesada, motor magnético dimensionado y muy ventilado en la mayoría de los casos, bobinas a partir de 4" de diámetro y mayores, así como también el del mismo altavoz (12", 15", 18", 21" y 24") y no logran tener una respuesta en frecuencia con eficiencia por arriba de 1kHz.

Analiza las hojas de datos del Definimax 4018LF (Altavoz para frecuencias bajas) y el Peavey Black Widow 1801-8 (Altavoz para intrumentos).

O también el Delta Pro-12A contra el B&C 12TBX100... Vas a ver las claras diferencias entre altavoces de graves y medios.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 15, 2014)

OK gracias por responder amigo tacatomon, aja y un altavoz hi fi que tiene de especial lo pregunto ya que tengo 2 por aqui tirados y le quiero dar uso, son de 15", 240W.
Otra cosa un altavoz se puede mejorar, por ejemplo cambiandole el cono?, ya que veo que hay muchos diseños de ellos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2014)

Para saber más acerca de altavoces Hi-Fi, tendrías que ver por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-mejores-fabricantes-mundo-conos-54789/

Es muy raro, ver altavoces Hi-Fi de más de 12". No te confundas. 15" en Hi-Fi lo he visto solo en la marca Precision Devices y JBL... Además, en Audio Profesional, no se busca el Hi-Fi por excelencia, si no la mayor eficiencia y alcance posible del sonido hacia una audiencia determinada.

Cambiando conos a los altavoces, no lograrás mucho si no tienes un analizador en tiempo real (RTA) como ver el espectro de frecuencia que arroja X altavoz al cambiarle el cono, yo mejor evitaría esos temas... además, pierdes la mayoría de la eficiencia original de éste y sin los instrumentos de medición adecuados no podrás saber si el resultado fue para mejor o peor.

Saludos!.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 15, 2014)

esta es la medida completa, el cono da 35cm.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2014)

Un altavoz como el que muestras, va bien para la casa. En un entorno profesional, no duraría mucho tiempo. La gran desventaja de los altavoces para Hi-Fi es que tienen una muy baja sensibilidad (Hay excepciones) y ésto es contrario a lo que se busca a la hora de colocar un sistema de audio.

No te compliques la vida, busca altavoces adecuados para tu sistema de audio, si no los logras conseguir, no creo que tengas muchos problemas usando ésos, pero ten en cuenta, que no podrás obtener el máximo rendimiento de tu sistema si sus componentes *no son los adecuados para la aplicación que deseas.

*Saludos!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 15, 2014)

ok gracias responder, en realidad no las quiero para en especial, saludos


----------



## detrakx (Mar 16, 2014)

Dj Under estas tomando el diametro nominal del parlante, lo importante a la hora de los calculos es el diametro efectivo y consta en medir solo el cono, sin contemplar la suspension o sea serian unos 30cm aprox.
Saludos.


----------



## edwindj (Mar 27, 2014)

que me dicen de este parlante tiene un xmas bueno. sera que me sirve para el cubo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 27, 2014)

Si serviría. Solo como nota, el altavoz solo soporta 350W (700W programa) de potencia efectiva, que para frecuencias bajas, es algo Poco a decir verdad...

Pero, para probar, vienen bastante bien. Mejor eso a nada.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 27, 2014)

que es el xmas?


----------



## edwindj (Mar 27, 2014)

muchas gracias amigo tacatomon. por otro lado un colega me dice que este parlante lo podria utilizar para un bafle 2x15 con driver, y que me compre un kapp15pro para este bajo.


----------



## Delphos (Mar 27, 2014)

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> que es el xmas?



Saludos amigo Underground, El Xmas (Excursión o desplazamiento lineal máximo) Indica hasta donde puede desplazarse el cono del altavoz antes de que la bobina salga fuera del entrehierro magnético (magnetic gap). Si el cono se desplaza más de lo debido, se incrementa la distorsión del sistema. En todo caso Xmax determina el desplazamiento maximo del diafragma dentro de unas condiciones que dependen del fabricante: Baja distorsion de la respuesta y/o garantia de no sobrepasar las capacidades mecanicas del driver. entre mas bajo sea el valor de xmas, será menor la reproducción de frecuncias bajas,entre mas alto sea este valor, será mejor la reproducción de frecuencias bajas.

espero y te sirva, saludos


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 27, 2014)

gracias al amigo Delphos, bueno cada cabeza es un mundo, y entre gusto y colores etc, la cuestion es cambiarian una caja ab36 por un cubo 18 como sabran tengo las 2 cajas pero de verdad estoy indeciso, con cual quedarme, tambien me puedo quedar con las 2 pero a la fina solo tengo un solo altavoz y no tengo pensado comprar otro, por lo meno no por ahora.
Siempre quice un ab36 ese lo hice como todo el amor del mundo jejeje, pero es muy grande, pesado, a juro tenemos que se 2 personas para moverla de un piso a otro, mientra que el cubo yo solo la e podido mover, en si esa seria el motivo por el cual me quedaria con el cubo. Por el tamaño


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 27, 2014)

Se agradece la explicación, Delphos.

El Cubo cargado con altavoces de gama alta, fácilmente puede llegar a sobrepasar al AB36 en términos de presión sonora. En el AB36 se sufre de demasiada compresión de potencia a altos niveles de salida debido a la cámara sellada donde reside la parte posterior del altavoz.

Por cuestión de tamaño, sin duda yo también dejé atrás los diseños tipo HornLoaded y Scooper por otros mas compactos y eficientes.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## detrakx (Mar 27, 2014)

Justamente eso tiene de interesante el cubo, es una caja de dimensiones moderadas, similar a un reflex con la ventaja que el cubo rinde unos dB mas repecto al bass reflex y aun asi puede ser trasladable por una persona.


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Mar 27, 2014)

gracias amigo Tacatomon, eso yo siempre lo e dicho las CV estan diseñana para altavoces gama alta, donde se le pueda sacar el maximo de desempeño al cual fue creado, y por los momentos como dije no pienso comprar otro altavoz, y el que tengo no es gama alta, pero hace su trabajo, Tacatomon tu que tienes unos cubo por fin como dejaste los altavoz iman adentro o afuera?.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 27, 2014)

Ahora los tengo así:






Respecto a la posición anterior, noté un poco de pérdida de Presión sonora y presencia en las frecuencias por encima de 60-80Hz y aumentó sutilmente la región entre 40-30Hz en ciertas pistas.

Prefiero, la posición con el imán dentro de la cámara para máximo SPL con altavoces ligeros como el Sigma Pro 18A o un 18W2000. Claro, con un altavoz como lo fuese un B&C 18TBX100 sin duda lo usaría con el imán en la Horn para aprovechar su monstruosa masa móvil y su Xmax para tener impacto desde 35Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## Fernando123 (Abr 23, 2014)

Les muestro mi cubosub 15 antes y despues de pintarlo, al fondo se ve la caja antigua


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2014)

¿Le colocaste laca al final de la pintura?

El acabado es como para tenerlo en casa...


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Sep 13, 2014)

buenas tengo este sub marca kicker de 15", que opinan de meterlo en el cubo

Impedancia nominal [Zn], ohmios - 4 
Frecuencia de resonancia [fs], Hz - 23
Procesamiento máx. de potencia, pico (RMS) - 500 (250) 
Sensibilidad [SPLo], dB @ 1W, 1m - 90.3 
Factor Q total [Qts] - .404 
Factor Q mecánico [Qms] - 9.607 
Desplazamiento lineal efectivo [EXmaxä], plg (mm) - .45 (11.4) 
Resistencia de CC [Re], ohmios - 3.32 
Volumen equivalente [Vas], pies3 (L) - 7.99 (226.14) 
Desplazamiento neto, plg3 (cc) - 149 (2441.7) 
Dimensiones del marco exterior, plg (cm) - 15-1/2 (39.3) 
Profundidad de montaje, plg (cm) - 7-7/16 (18.9)
Diámetro del hueco de montaje, plg (cm) - 13-11/16 (34.7)


----------



## detrakx (Sep 16, 2014)

Dj Under, los parametros son adecuados . Tiene baja Fs buen xmax y un Qts .404 es un parlante dentro de todo bastante amortiguado. Esto es muy importante por que este tipo de cajas no controla mucho el cono, esto sumado a manejar potencias grandes puede romper el parlante.


----------



## edwindj (Oct 7, 2014)

buenas tardes amigos una consulta que ventajas en respecto a sonido tiene el cubo de 15 contra el  bajo estylo cerwin vega de 15. Les agradezco sus opiniones.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 7, 2014)

Respecto a sonido, no podría hablar mucho, habría que medir 1vs1 para sacar respuesta en frecuencia, SPL y distorción.

Eso si: Una Horn Loaded *Bien diseñada *(No copiada o "regleada de 3" de un diseño grande) con un altavoz específico y capaz puede ser imbatible en SPL comparado con un diseño híbrido como el Cubo.

Del otro lado: El Cubo15 utiliza menos madera y es mas compacto para el transporte para una eficiencia media por encima de un Reflex normal.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## edwindj (Oct 8, 2014)

buenas amigo este cubo de 15 pulgadas puede cubrir al aire libre como terrazas, jardines patios donde hay como 60personas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2014)

No se puede explicar el desempeño de X baffle al Aire Libre.

Díganme: ¿Qué fabricante de sistemas de altavoces especifica sus baffles como "Alcanza para 100 personas para la Terraza del Hotel de Madrid que está en contra esquina con BurgerKing" o "SPL de 145 personas en la Costa Oeste de alguna playa de Siberia"?

¿Eh?, ¿Ninguno?.

En efecto, ningún baffle se especifica así. Los baffles viene con parámetros técnicos y en base a eso, se comparan con otros. El lugar donde se instalan es muy diferente cada vez, en cada evento. El clima, la humedad ambiental, la instalación, vaya, no hay variable fija como para establecer un alcance mínimo o máximo de personas.

Si quieren "Desempeño" al aire libre, no lo esperen con 1 sola unidad de X baffle, ni con 2, 4, 6... Al aire libre, eventos masivos, hacen falta mas de 16 subwoofers de 18", por decir un evento sencillo (2000 personas), al aire libre, claro está.

El Cubo15 tiene un SPL medio de aproximadamente 102db 1m/1W con un altavoz del tipo Kappa Pro-15. Esa data es fija en invariable. Queda de ustedes medir lo demás y usar eso a su favor.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 8, 2014)

Taca lo que dices no es tan asi, como parece. Si bien es correcto que los fabricantes de parlantes especifican parametros de medicion como de SPL @ 1W/1m, half space, litraje o volumen de la caja, etc,etc.
Sin embargo en la jerga de los sistemas para sonido en vivo. Se utilizan metodologias para establecer la COBERTURA de la audiencia. De esta manera se estima el sistema adecuado para dicho evento.
Para lograr esto es necesario saber las especificaciones de cada caja, Spl, Respuesta en frecuencia, Potencia y Cobertura. Con estos datos es posible realizar un grafico llamado _(beamwidth). _En algunas ocasiones los fabricantes incluyen este parametro. 
Por ejemplo:
http://www.usspeaker.com/Faital%20Pro%20fd371-1.htm

Al margen de todo lo mencionado, es posible hacer distintos arreglos de cajas segun convenga, incrementando la cobertura ya sea horizontal o vertical. Existen varios arreglos de subwoofers que permiten estrechar, expandir, cancelar la cobertura.

Para los que preguntaban respecto al aire libre. En estas condiciones el sonido se propaga libremente esto es si estuviesemos por ejemplo en un campo llano (pampa) sin nada alrededor. Como en muchas ocasiones tenemos una tapia, medianera o pared cercana hay que evaluar, estas superficies pueden generan cacelaciones, adiciones acusticas, ecos flotantes, o focalizaciones. Por lo general los sistemas para aire libre se busca la maxima eficiencia y rendimiento. Segun lo que lei del CUBO esta un poco mas arriba del rendimiento de un bass reflex tradicional.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Taca lo que dices no es tan asi, como parece. Si bien es correcto que los fabricantes de parlantes especifican parametros de medicion como de SPL @ 1W/1m, half space, litraje o volumen de la caja, etc,etc.
> Sin embargo en la jerga de los sistemas para sonido en vivo. Se utilizan metodologias para establecer la COBERTURA de la audiencia. De esta manera se estima el sistema adecuado para dicho evento.
> Para lograr esto es necesario saber las especificaciones de cada caja, Spl, Respuesta en frecuencia, Potencia y Cobertura. Con estos datos es posible realizar un grafico llamado _(beamwidth). _En algunas ocasiones los fabricantes incluyen este parametro.
> Por ejemplo:
> http://www.usspeaker.com/Faital%20Pro%20fd371-1.htm



Claro, entiendo perfectamente a lo que te refieres.

Pero, aún así, en ningún momento te menciona o te incita a pensar que "rinda" para 80 personas. Bien lo mencionas mas adelante, hay varios parámetros involucrados, tanto en las propias especificaciones de las cajas en la instalación, como las mismas condiciones ambientales, superficies de reflexión, incluso la forma del terreno, cosas que nos son imposibles de controlar y nos invalidan cualquier estimación. Todo esto, te incita a poner en un marco esas variables y a no andar "Adivinando". Claro, para algunos eventos, quizás no haga falta (El patio de la casa, que bien podemos cubrir con una vieja radio), pero habrá algunos de cierto calibre donde habrá que hacer las cosas bien para que se vea una aplicación correcta de la técnica.

Producto de la costumbre, sin duda. Nos es 10 veces mas fácil estimar el SPL Vs Personas que agarrar un micrófono de medición y andar dando vueltas por la instalación verificando y anotando el alcance de nuestro equipo de audio. 

Si después, con el tiempo, aprendes a estimar la cantidad de personas  adecuadas para tu equipo de audio, ¡enhorabuena!. Pero, lo habrás hecho a  base de experiencia y medición, de otra manera, no habrás avanzado  Nada (Y aún así, verás a los profesionales midiendo cualquier cosa a donde quiera que vayan. ).

¡Saludos y Bass para todos!.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 9, 2014)

Si tuvieses que evuluar cuantas personas puedo cubrir con mi sistema, sin entrar en mediciones y calculos raros, Tomo una cinta metrica, en su defecto mido con pasos, tiro un par de lineas desde el centro a 0, 45 y 90,120, grados la distancia necesaria hasta donde considero a oido cual es el minimo nivel aceptable. Luego realizo un perimetraje entre los puntos y el centro del sistema, obteniendo una superficie de campo, luego desduzco cuantas personas podrian caber dentro, de dicha superficie.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Si tuvieses que evuluar cuantas personas puedo cubrir con mi sistema, sin entrar en mediciones y calculos raros, Tomo una cinta metrica, en su defecto mido con pasos, tiro un par de lineas desde el centro a 0, 45 y 90,120, grados la distancia necesaria hasta donde considero a oido cual es el minimo nivel aceptable. Luego realizo un perimetraje entre los puntos y el centro del sistema, obteniendo una superficie de campo, luego desduzco cuantas personas podrian caber dentro, de dicha superficie.



No lo puedo encontrar 

Pero ! Juro ¡ que en algún sitio publique un simulador presión sonora (SPL)


----------



## anderson torres (Oct 13, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Taca lo que dices no es tan asi, como parece. Si bien es correcto que los fabricantes de parlantes especifican parametros de medicion como de SPL @ 1W/1m, half space, litraje o volumen de la caja, etc,etc.
> Sin embargo en la jerga de los sistemas para sonido en vivo. Se utilizan metodologias para establecer la COBERTURA de la audiencia. De esta manera se estima el sistema adecuado para dicho evento.
> Para lograr esto es necesario saber las especificaciones de cada caja, Spl, Respuesta en frecuencia, Potencia y Cobertura. Con estos datos es posible realizar un grafico llamado _(beamwidth). _En algunas ocasiones los fabricantes incluyen este parametro.
> Por ejemplo:
> ...


A eso me referia con el desempeño al aire libre, aunque mi pregunta estaba mal hecha. Por ejemplo si yo quisiera hacer una pequeña reunion en el patio de mi casa, ¿ Cuales son las cajas mas apropiadas para la reproduccion de sonidos graves en un exterior? Esta pregunta me surge dado que hace un tiempo construí una caja para un subwoofer de 12'' pero no me gusta para nada su comportamiento al aire libre (patio de mi casa), es como si el sonido se ahogara o en pocas palabra el sonido no tiene contundencia. Yo se que hay algo mal en la construcción de la caja, sin embargo, no se que es lo que falla por mis pocos conocimientos tecnicos con respecto al tema. Y por eso hacia la pregunta.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 14, 2014)

Anderson, lo que sucede es que dentro de un recinto o sala se escucha el sondio directo de la fuente + las reflexiones (reverberancia). Y al aire libre solo el sonido directo. Por ello la sensacion de poco rendimiento. No confundas eficiencia con respuesta en frecuencia. Si queres investigar lee acerca de campo directo y campo reverberante. 
http://www.lpi.tel.uva.es/~nacho/do...ajos_08_09/io6/public_html/Paginas/campo.html


----------



## LoMax13CE (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola foreros, me gustaría saber si un parlante con las siguientes especificaciones funciona en el cubo sub, ya que este si lo encuentro en mi pais.
Potencia: 2200W Program power
Sensibilidad: 96 dB
Impedancia: 8 Ohms
Bobina: 5"
fs: 38hz
Re: 6.9 Ohms
Le 3.2 mH
Ques: 0.39
Qms: 12.8
Qts: 0.38
Vas: 630 lt
Cms: 0.35 mm/N
BL: 20.5 T-M
Mms: 150 g
EBP: 79
Xmax: 6mm
sd: 1102 cm2


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Oct 24, 2014)

No mire mucho mas especificaciones pero con solo ver que tiene una Xmax de 6mm te diria que busques otro


----------



## LoMax13CE (Ene 5, 2015)

Hola aun sigo buscando Parlante para hacer un par de Bafles Cubo Sub 18, otro que encontré en mi país es este Peavey Low Rider Subwoofer 18":
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Power Capacity: 3200 Peak 1600 W Program 800 W Continuous
Sensitivity: 93.7 dB / 1 W 1 m
Usable Freq. Range: 25 Hz ~ 1 kHz
Cone: Kevlar® impregnated cellulose
Voice Coil Diameter: 4.0"/ 100 mm
Znom (ohms): 8
Revc (ohms): 6.21
Sd (Square Meters): 0.134
BL (T/M): 22.17
Fo (Hz): 28.9
Vas (liters): 288.0
Cms (uM/N): 113.3
Mms (gm): 198.20
Qms: 9.07
Qes: 0.451
Qts: 0.429
Xmax (mm): 9.6
Le (mH): 0.87
SPL (1W 1m): 96.0
No (%): 2.65%
Vd (cu. in. /ml): 145/2375
Pmax (Watts pgm.): 1600
Disp (cu.in./ml): 235/3852


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2015)

El subwoofer Low Rider si te va a servir. Tiene buena excursión, una eficiencia media y un manejo de potencia adecuado.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## LoMax13CE (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola Taca, gracias por tu respuesta... En proceso de compra de los Materiales para los bafles y Parlantes.

Que tengan un día exitoso con la ayuda de Dios...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2015)

detrakx dijo:


> Si tuvieses que evuluar cuantas personas puedo cubrir con mi sistema, sin entrar en mediciones y calculos raros, Tomo una cinta metrica, en su defecto mido con pasos, tiro un par de lineas desde el centro a 0, 45 y 90,120, grados la distancia necesaria hasta donde considero a oido cual es el minimo nivel aceptable. Luego realizo un perimetraje entre los puntos y el centro del sistema, obteniendo una superficie de campo, luego desduzco cuantas personas podrian caber dentro, de dicha superficie.






Fogonazo dijo:


> No lo puedo encontrar
> 
> Pero ! Juro ¡ que en algún sitio publique un simulador presión sonora (SPL)



Dos meses de búsqueda y lo encontré:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/programa-freeware-predicciones-acusticas-15784/


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Oct 21, 2015)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> No mire mucho mas especificaciones pero con solo ver que tiene una Xmax de 6mm te diria que busques otro



buenas de cuanto debiera ser un Xmax decente??


----------

